# 1997 altima gxe poor idle



## twoweelz5 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have 1997 altima gxe. It has a rough idle and it seems when I disconnect the fuel injector plug closest to the distributor it makes no difference. All the others there is a noticeable difference in rpm. If anyone can help. i tried switching injectors from two other junkyard injectors and it ran the same. I tried new plugs and wires, ran smoother off idle but still has a bad misfire and sputters at idle.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

With the igniton off, check the continuity between wire on the connector at the bad injector and the injector next to it. You can check it with an ohmmeter or a continuity light. You can also reconnect it and start it and with a long screwdriver placed on each injector listen to them for a click when you place your ear on the handle. No click means that is the bad injector. With an ohmmeter, disconnect the suspected injector connector and check the injector. The resistance of the injector should be 10 - 14 ohms at 77 degrees. 

Troy


----------



## twoweelz5 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you I will check it out. I appreciate the help. Is this common? I am hoping it isn't the intake leaking, sounds like a horror show.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Problems like this happen to 10 year old cars. Let me know how the injector tests turn out,

Troy


----------

